

Schools Grab .xxx Domains to Protect Names from Porn - damncabbage
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-57321368-501465/schools-grab-.xxx-sites-to-protect-names-from-porn/

======
damncabbage
Or as a Slashdot commenter put it[1]: _"There's really only one TLD."_

    
    
      [1] http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2523358&cid=38044444

